# Massachusetts?



## ScottyChaos (Mar 19, 2013)

If anyone is from massachusetts, we should plan a get together sometime.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I probably wouldn't talk lol.


----------



## ScottyChaos (Mar 19, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I probably wouldn't talk lol.


That's fine.  Shoot me a PM we could set something up!


----------



## stookified (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm from MA, and would be down to gather with yall, and maybe wouldn't too much but at least we could practice lol


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Eh, bout an hour north of Mass. I'd consider it if anything ever happened.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

can i come?


----------



## ScienceGuy (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm in Cambridge, might be interested if anything ever happens


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

i would but i'm old as **** so i wouldn't have much in common with any of you except anxiety.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi, I really could use some new friends. My social life is seriously lacking right now, and I would like that to change as soon as possible. 

If you live in MA (Boston would be best) and want to chat some, send me a PM. 

My sa keeps me from having a solid social group, but I'm not insanely socially awkward, and I can carry a decent conversation once I get to know someone. I would prefer to make friends with people who are at a similar level. I would also prefer to meet people around my age (24). I could really use more female friends, but I'm open to guy friends as well. 

Hopefully there are more people lurking around this thread than actually posting in it. Say hi, I don't bite!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Limmy said:


> can i come?


can i come?


----------



## lonelygirl33 (Apr 13, 2013)

I go to school in Vermont and my parents house is in northeastern Ct so if anything happens when I'm back home I'd be interested


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

19 year old living near boston, i'd do it!


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

If anything gets planned lemme know. :yes


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

I live about 30 minutes outside of Boston. I'd be down at some point.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, seems like a lot of people are in the area in interested. We should actually plan something for the summer, no? Idk how I'd do, maybe hanging out with other people with SA would make it easier?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

can i come?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Limmy said:


> can i come?





Limmy said:


> can i come?





Limmy said:


> can i come?


hahhahahah...No answer yet? haha you're a riot!!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> hahhahahah...No answer yet? haha you're a riot!!


:c bit depressing aint it xD


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

im interested


----------



## jillamos (May 9, 2013)

I'm in the area and interested too. but definitely meet somewhere public, but not too public (starbucks is a bit typical).


----------



## Regret (Oct 29, 2011)

me, worcester. friend me


----------



## DoctorRain (Oct 31, 2011)

Billerica/Lowell area here.. anyone else?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Interested. I'm in the area, and I'm the same age as you guys.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

would still love to do this if you guys want to


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm in Boston until July 12th! Let's meet up!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

ah ah h a ha ah a ah a a a a a a a a a a a a


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> ah ah h a ha ah a ah a a a a a a a a a a a a


haha Merc, long time no see (or never see)
it appears MA SASers remain evasive on the meet up front...?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey hey MerryK!

This will happen.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> Hey hey MerryK!
> 
> This will happen.


Eventually, it's got to happen. When was your last meetup merc, four years ago? The one I found out about after the fact. :teeth


----------



## FrankRizzo (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm back and forth between NY & MA all the time. Count me in if a group forms in the Berkshires!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

merryk said:


> Eventually, it's got to happen. When was your last meetup merc, four years ago? The one I found out about after the fact. :teeth


I haven't met up with anyone, even if you insinuate!!!

I think Boston had one meetup, about 9 years ago, which I didn't attend due to super SA (which is worse than everyone else's, of course!!!!!)!!!!!!!!

2014, or late 2013 (after the heat goes away) are possibilities!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey, all. A couple of people are thinking of doing a meet up either Wednesday or Thursday this week in the Boston. Last minute, yes, but I am leaving for Western MA on the 12th. 

Who's in?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I go to Boston a lot, but not in summer. Summers I go to the Berkshires. I was there last weekend.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I live in the Berkshires. Not sure why people come here for vacation.


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

Sounds good to me. I'm in east central MA.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> I haven't met up with anyone, even if you insinuate!!!
> 
> I think Boston had one meetup, about 9 years ago, which I didn't attend due to super SA (which is worse than everyone else's, of course!!!!!)!!!!!!!!


I'm not motivated to dig through the history here, but I swear there was a Boston gathering at a library(?) meeting room in the 'burbs about 3-4 years ago, just like I swear I saw a photo of you and friends at a bar with a pool table...? I know I'm flakey, but c'mon now, Merc. haha

I want to check out the Outside the Box Festival in Boston on 7/19.
Looks like there's interest in a Berkshires meetup too...


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

i'm in haverhill, lets all be awkward together. :boogie


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

will you guys be pissed off if I showed up driving my viper and take all the wimminz? :teeth


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

Sam1911 said:


> will you guys be pissed off if I showed up driving my viper and take all the wimminz? :teeth


you can have all the 50+ year olds if you want, grannies need love to.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm all for a meet up! Let's do this, SASsy people!


----------



## dhnyx (Jun 23, 2014)

The weather is so nice now and need to get out of the house. I'm in the Worcester area if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## Sempur pergendum (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey, anyone here? Just joined this group! I'll partially re-post what I said in my intro message. Looking for friends around Boston... I'm male, 30 years old, professional/academic, gay, engaged, nerdy...I like watching/discussing movies and films, video games, trying new things, exploring the city, music and going to see shows, idk doing things that are fun one on one or in small groups. I think I'm reasonably successful in most areas of my life with my social life being the big exception. I have ADHD, innatentive subtype, and social anxiety. Maybe there are people out there that are similar. I hope so!


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Bumping this thread. I recently moved back near the Boston area and want to meet you guys  Who's in?


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

I live in Boston!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in Southern Maine, which is maybe ~90 minutes from Boston. I'd be willing to make the trip if something was to be planned. I don't think anything will happen though, unless someone picks a day and an activity. This thread has been bumped a bunch of times and nothing ever comes of it :/.

Maybe we could post some ideas? I'm not sure how people feel about crowds/Boston. There's the Freedom Trail, Science Museum, Aquarium, and tons of other things that could be done for a gathering. Or maybe something in the surrounding area if the city is too much to handle.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

im in. lets make it happen!


----------



## gabby1032 (Jul 18, 2012)

Any younger Mass people, like teens/early 20's?? Boston area??? I'd definitely up to meet some of you!


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> I'm in Southern Maine, which is maybe ~90 minutes from Boston. I'd be willing to make the trip if something was to be planned. I don't think anything will happen though, unless someone picks a day and an activity. This thread has been bumped a bunch of times and nothing ever comes of it :/.
> 
> Maybe we could post some ideas? I'm not sure how people feel about crowds/Boston. There's the Freedom Trail, Science Museum, Aquarium, and tons of other things that could be done for a gathering. Or maybe something in the surrounding area if the city is too much to handle.


The aquarium is an excellent suggestion! How do you guys feel about that? :clap


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

does anyone else live between Concord and Worcester?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Im not from MA but I traveled through there last week on the pike and got stuck in a traffic jam in the Worcester area. Do traffic jams happen there everyday?


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

The Pike does get congested at times , and RT290 has been under repair.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

loumon said:


> The Pike does get congested at times , and RT290 has been under repair.


I actually expected 495 around Boston to be the most congested area but Worcester was the worst.
Otherwise the Pike is a pretty nice road. The electronic toll thing is weird.


----------



## Kennysoul (Sep 10, 2018)

Brockton


----------

